# Visa Interview Question and CO allocation for Visa 190 Sydney



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I have filled for Visa 190 under NSW state sponsorship on 1/10/2013.

Wanted to know how much time it takes to allocate a file number and allocate a CO?

What questions are asked by CO?

Do they call us or my Employer?

How much time it takes to process all these?


Please help me out i am bit eager and nervous for this. I have applied in Developer Programmer category.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filled for Visa 190 under NSW state sponsorship on 1/10/2013.
> 
> ...


* Minimum 5 weeks for CO allocation
* If you front load all documents now and CO doesn't require any more documents to verify you may expect a direct grant
* CO will ask only the documents if you haven't provided - like salary slips, tax documents, Form-80. PCC and Meds are mandatory. 
* It depends on particular CO, if he/she is satisfied with your documents they may not call your employer or they will call directly or someone from embassy will call and inquire with your employer about your details
* Minimum of 2-3 months for grant


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Vijay,

Thank you for prompt response.

I also wanted to know that is it necessary to show Tax information? As I my salary is below par the tax payable (84k / Year) so need not to pay the tax and I get salary cash in hand.

What is PCC and MED?

Awaiting for the response.

Thanks


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Thank you for prompt response.
> 
> ...


If the salary is less than taxable you need to collect Form-16 from your company and submit it to DIAC

PCC is Police Clearance Certificate. and Meds ia Medical Reports


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

I have not been asked for any of them yet..
Do you think it will cause any problem??

Thanks


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

miteshtrivedi said:


> I have not been asked for any of them yet.. Do you think it will cause any problem?? Thanks


It's pay slip, offer letter, tax documents that proves you were employed. I you don't have those, what do you have to prove that you were employed???


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

pandaaram said:


> It's pay slip, offer letter, tax documents that proves you were employed. I you don't have those, what do you have to prove that you were employed???


I have submitted offer letter, payslip, reference letter...

I have not submitted only TAX thing and PCC and MED..


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

miteshtrivedi said:


> I have submitted offer letter, payslip, reference letter... I have not submitted only TAX thing and PCC and MED..


Form 16 is good to have. If they doubt your pay slip they might ask for it. PCC & MEDS can be done when asked.


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

pandaaram said:


> Form 16 is good to have. If they doubt your pay slip they might ask for it. PCC & MEDS can be done when asked.


Thanks for prompt answers..
I just needed to know about the racism over there..
Is it still a danger to live in SYDNEY?

How much average cost of living is there in SYDNEY for a couple?

Little eager to know this also..Please if you could let me know than i could make some arrangement of money..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Thanks for prompt answers.. I just needed to know about the racism over there.. Is it still a danger to live in SYDNEY? How much average cost of living is there in SYDNEY for a couple? Little eager to know this also..Please if you could let me know than i could make some arrangement of money.. Thanks in advance..


I live in Melbourne & I haven't come across any. Important thing being how well we gel with the culture rather being odd person out.

Refer to cost of living thread for more details. Domain.com.au can give you details about rentals. For shared accommodation check gumtree or realestate.com.au. For temporary accommodation there is always back packers stay and airbnb. Rent will cater for 50% or your expense followed by travel. Utility bill varies with service providers. Good luck !


----------

